# Does 'going out' help with depression?



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

By going out I mean to events, meeting people, bars, nightclubs, and dance lessons. Keep in mind these things aren't fun when depressed.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah, seeing yourself doing normal activities with people is healthy. I try to keep myself out doing stuff, but I lack the motivation. Then I end up kicking my own *** for missing out.


----------



## Dylan2 (Jun 3, 2012)

They certainly seem to help me when I'm depressed. The thought of going out might not _seem_ fun when you're depressed, but once you're actually out there, you will probably feel at least a little better =)


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dylan2 said:


> They certainly seem to help me when I'm depressed. The thought of going out might not _seem_ fun when you're depressed, but once you're actually out there, you will probably feel at least a little better =)


+1. What he said.


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ok I went. It was good.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Getting out/going out helps with my depression, at least temporarily, in distracting me and giving me something out of the ordinary to do and focus on. So while it might not be some sort of cure, it's definitely an improvement over the alternative of staying in or doing nothing.

I notice I experience terrible, TERRIBLE anxiety and depression right before I go on a yearly trip of mine...thoroughly convinced I'll hate it or be miserable...but as soon as I'm out there, I fully enjoy it. It's weird. :?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

The distraction of such, can help depression. Getting out, spicing it up. etc, all are great ways to give you a boost, or Sometimes it can make it worse. (for me). I feel out of place. (However fresh air and new places does people good)


----------



## itsjustin (Oct 21, 2011)

I do feel good going out and doing things. My SA gets in the way much less than it did a year or two ago, but I still enjoy myself.

The only thing I don't like is that I can't be out all the time. Eventually you have to go back to your empty room and just go to bed alone or hop on the computer and hope someone is online to chat to. 

But then again, at least your afternoon was spent having a good time out and about, and not spent 100% in your room under the covers pigging out on food where you'd end up at the end of the day anyway.


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Segafage said:


> The distraction of such, can help depression. Getting out, spicing it up. etc, all are great ways to give you a boost, or Sometimes it can make it worse. (for me). I feel out of place.


Oh yeah, as you mention it... the creep factor.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Probably not. They're never interesting even if I'm not depress.


----------



## BelieveInFreedom (Jun 29, 2013)

cloister2 said:


> By going out I mean to events, meeting people, bars, nightclubs, and dance lessons. Keep in mind these things aren't fun when depressed.


Unless you're enjoying these things then no. Mostly likely, it will make you more depressed.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

It's possible. I may try to go to a support group this week if my work schedule allows. I've been more depressed than at any time in the past few years, and I need something. A support group probably isn't the best option because it'll probably make me stew in it, but I don't have any other options for socializing.


----------



## TruthWithin (Jul 5, 2013)

Yes it helps in a way but only if you enjoy it. If need be drink socially but be safe and responsible


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

I don't go out alone to bars/clubs. Because i'm a minority, it's not only 'Look at that lonely guy', they'll literally say stuff in passing like 'Look at that lonely Chinese guy'. I don't even give them a reason to say nasty stuff about me, i just keep to myself but society is rotten and if you don't show extreme confidence, you'll get looks and get teared apart by gossiping people behind your back if you go out alone.


----------



## yelda (Jun 12, 2010)

going out to running, cycling, long distance walking, etc surely can help!


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

FUBAR said:


> I don't go out alone to bars/clubs. Because i'm a minority, it's not only 'Look at that lonely guy', they'll literally say stuff in passing like 'Look at that lonely Chinese guy'. I don't even give them a reason to say nasty stuff about me, i just keep to myself but society is rotten and if you don't show extreme confidence, you'll get looks and get teared apart by gossiping people behind your back if you go out alone.


Because most peoples' programmed ego's are bursting out their eye sockets. They are so eager to judge, they don't even know they are doing it.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

yelda said:


> going out to running, cycling, long distance walking, etc surely can help!


These are the usual activities that get me out of depression.

I know myself way too well by now that I can feel the onset of a potential depression coming. So when I get that feeling of "pre-depression," I'll make plans to be active. Ex: Go for a ride on the bike trail. That will bring in position energy, I'll start thinking more positively, and it might help avoid going into depression.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

It depends on where you go and whether you like the surroundings being out.


----------



## Reckoner7 (Jan 29, 2007)

FUBAR said:


> I don't go out alone to bars/clubs. Because i'm a minority, it's not only 'Look at that lonely guy', they'll literally say stuff in passing like 'Look at that lonely Chinese guy'. I don't even give them a reason to say nasty stuff about me, i just keep to myself but society is rotten and if you don't show extreme confidence, you'll get looks and get teared apart by gossiping people behind your back if you go out alone.


In some social settings being alone is kind of looked down on. You could say '**** em' or maybe look at other places/activities to do whilst alone such as bike riding, library, walking & hiking.
Yes people give you looks maybe but you can't let them stop you from going out. If you meet the right people and go out with them then you won't care as much what other people do as you are too busy enjoying yourself.


----------



## asphodel (Apr 30, 2013)

It keeps you from stagnating in a dark, lonely house in a bed you've been in all day.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

What the person before me said...

Also, it only helps when you go out and you actually like it...like you talk to people or do something fun. I know when I go somewhere and it turns out to suck, I just wish I really was home alone again 'cause then I wouldn't be dealing with whatever it is I'm dealing with by going out, ya know?


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

I never been to a party or night club but I am sure it would not be one bit fun. all these people I dont know, crowded areas but I do enjoy going out side to play with the dogs or walking around just not social things


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

cloister2 said:


> By going out I mean to events, meeting people, bars, nightclubs, and dance lessons. Keep in mind these things aren't fun when depressed.


I hate such activities when I'm not depressed. 
Seriously though I hear this one a lot but when I'm depressed I enjoy nothing. This includes things I used to enjoy like cooking or drawing. I'm currently going through a depressive episode and tried to cook and ended up letting the eggs sit for hours. Luckily I live with my brother who cleaned up because I can't function right now. It took me 3 days to do laundry. I don't know what fixes depression but doing things doesn't work for me.


----------

